
Ask HN: Suggestions for accepting payments in India - nautical
I have recently code completed my side project and am looking for a gateway which allows me to collect payment without registering a company for it . I would like to see the response and register in future , but I really need to check the market response first . Any suggestions ??
======
SurbhiT
Meesho maybe?

